# Well, I goofed up



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Forgot about a load of clothes that I had in the washer. YUCKY smell now. Re-washing them with Borax and baking soda. Hope this works....


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

OH I hate it when I do that! I hope your rewash works. I have never tried adding baking soda and borax, but I have tried adding a regular amount of washing detergent and it still has a slight smell.
Let us know if it works please.
Trisha~who just did the 2 days ago too.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

It worked, at least when I got them out of the washer they smelled fresh, will hang them out and hopefully that will take care of anything else. I also used some vinegar in my Downy Ball instead of fabric softener. I couldn't think of anything else that was supposed to remove smells but this may have done it. I used maybe 1/4 cup Borax, 1 cup baking soda if you want to try this. My DH got me a 50 lb bag of baking soda from the feed store and I use it for all sorts of cleaning and it really does seem to cut odors.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

My kids swam/practiced 360 days a yr. for traveling teams.. When we would finally get home it seemed we would always have soured towels and suites... I would use 1 cup of white vinegar and 1 cup of baking soda .. It works wonderfully..


----------

